# Wind instrument for MIDI input?



## joelbecker

Have any of you ever used your wind instrument as MIDI input, or know anyone that has? I'm curious how common this is, and what you use. I've seen EWIs (electronic wind instruments) and there's also software I think that listens to a monophonic line from a microphone and converts it to MIDI. But I hardly hear about either one; I wonder of the vast majority of people just use keyboard for MIDI input.


----------

